# Pet Flowbee for dog grooming anyone?



## Cobalt (Jul 27, 2007)

Years ago my neighbor cut her dogs hair and her sons hair with a Flowbee. It attaches to a vacuum and sucks the hair into a blade.

Has anyone tried this? I have dogs that need to be groomed once their hair reaches 3 inches so I would like to keep it at 1 inch. This would save a lot of $ over time IF my dogs looked ok after I was done! I don't need perfection but I don't want them be made fun of by the other neighborhood dogs.


----------



## Namrah (Jul 15, 2008)

If I tried to do this to Elka I think she'd be completely traumatized. She hates the vacuum.

I just brush her outside. I've seen the birds use her hair in nests, pretty neat stuff.


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

Hehe, Flowbees crack me up. I know a guy who cuts his own hair with a Flowbee and he actually looks pretty good. But it still makes me laugh. I don't know how it would work for dogs. Depends how they are with being that close to the vacuum. You might try desensitizing them to the vacuum now before you go and buy a Flowbee.


----------



## prntmkr (Jan 17, 2009)

Cobalt said:


> Years ago my neighbor cut her dogs hair and her sons hair with a Flowbee. It attaches to a vacuum and sucks the hair into a blade.
> 
> Has anyone tried this? I have dogs that need to be groomed once their hair reaches 3 inches so I would like to keep it at 1 inch. This would save a lot of $ over time IF my dogs looked ok after I was done! I don't need perfection but I don't want them be made fun of by the other neighborhood dogs.


I'd often thought that this would be a wonderful product however, judging from the regular Flowbee, I doubt that the pet unit is actually robust enough to work effectively on the average dog. 

If your dog is quite small with thin hair, the Flowbee _should_ work fairly well. I've never seen the _pet_ Flowbee but, from what I've read, it would seem that for a larger dog or one with thicker hair, it would be a royal pain to use. 

As for the regular (people) Flowbee, it does an excellent job on finer hair. On the other hand, our son had a heck of a time getting it through his own hair, which is quite thick and coarse.

Perhaps getting a good pet clippers would be a better option? I have a number of friends who have clipped their dogs' hair themselves. This worked out well for all of them initially, but then became frustrating when their cheap clippers started falling apart. If you're going to get one, _get a good one_; a decent Andis (or Oster) will last for many years, and can be had for under $200.


----------



## yappypappymom (Oct 22, 2009)

Oh my goodness...I feel so OLD for even knowing WHAT a Flowbee IS...I have not heard that name in...YEARS ...If you have a dog that doesn't mind the vacuum, well, I would say "give it a shot" - it may work just fine for you guys. My old GSD Max LOVED to be vacuumed...he would even willing roll over so that I could do the other side - he adored it!


----------

